
Anim8js – the ultimate JavaScript animation library - ClickerMonkey
http://clickermonkey.github.io/anim8js/
======
ClickerMonkey
I'm the creator - I would love to hear what people think of what's presented -
and also if it could be presented in a better way. Thanks!

